# Activedogs.com scratch pants



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried them? Scratch Pants Oxford Nylon

I was also considering Hortons scratch pants, but I'm not sure if they have a zipper at the leg. Hortons Quality K9 :: Protective Clothes :: Cordura Scratch Pants

Any opinions or other suggestions?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I like the Hortons ones better. That being said I don't have experience with either one. One thing to take into consideration is going with leather scratch pants. I have the cordura ones and have used the leather ones. The leather actually allows you to move more freely and they are much cooler in the summer time. Scratch pants last a long time so it is worth the investment to get quality ones. Also I like them a bit on the bigger side so if I do take a bite in an unwanted place it gives me a bit more cushion and space to move. I actually had a dog come in for a crotch bite and luckily was able to move enough so the dog only got scratch pants and none of me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I cannot speak to the specific item, scratch pants, but I have purchased tugs, equipment bag and couple of other items from Active dogs and have had issues with quality and/or specifics of the orders being incorrect. Tugs fell apart just playing (not chewing, supervised play/training) with even our little aussie.

Not my fav. vendor.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

I have to agree that quality can be a problem at least in my experience. I bought a scratch jacket a few years back that didn't even remotely resemble what they advertised. To their credit they did offer a partial refund if I wanted to keep the jacket. I also ordered a harness which lasted like 4 sessions before breaking.


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

As much as I hate supporting this establishment, these are great pants

Leerburg | Aero Scratch Pants

I tried to order them from europe vs, this joint, but they wouldn't ship them to the states and pointed me to their only US distributor.

They were about 100 buck cheaper but comparable to the schweikert pants that I love.

This joint has the schweikerts on sale now.

Schweikert Aero Scratch Pants (Padded Front and Back )

happy shopping


----------

